# Blue Rodeo: why doesn't Cuddy just sing all the songs?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not the biggest Blue Rodeo fan in the world, but this is something that has bothered me for ages: why doesn't Jim Cuddy just sing all of the Blue Rodeo songs? After watching another live convert last night, from some rooftop in Toronto, I was struck again by how fantastic a singer Cuddy is and how Keelor ... ummm ... isn't!

I know that they both sing the songs that they wrote, but man, Keelor is pretty rough. Its a little like having Keef sing lead for the Stones.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> I'm not the biggest Blue Rodeo fan in the world, but this is something that has bothered me for ages: why doesn't Jim Cuddy just sing all of the Blue Rodeo songs? After watching another live convert last night, from some rooftop in Toronto, I was struck again by how fantastic a singer Cuddy is and how Keelor ... ummm ... isn't!
> 
> I know that they both sing the songs that they wrote, but man, Keelor is pretty rough. Its a little like having Keef sing lead for the Stones.


Yeah, but some songs wouldn't be the same without Keeler singing them, just like Happy wouldn't be the same if Mick sang it.

But yes, Cuddy is a much better singer in terms of technique. Greg does occasionally get the raspy, road-weary thing right though, and when he does, he's no slouch either.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm with you on this. 

Kind of like when Sloan all switch instruments and play a song not written or sung by Chris or Patrick.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, but some songs wouldn't be the same without Keeler singing them, just like Happy wouldn't be the same if Mick sang it.
> 
> .


Keef is a brutal singer but I love that song Happy. Keef also did a good job on "Coming down again" off the goatshead soup album. "You Got the Silver" was a pretty good Stones hit sung by Richards as well as a pretty good vocal effort compared to others songs he sang.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Keef is a brutal singer but I love that song Happy. Keef also did a good job on "Coming down again" off the goatshead soup album.


Very true. I also love his backups in Brown Sugar. They're terrible, but awesome!

I guess some singers sound better when they sound worse. Y'know, like Bon Scott!

For Blue Rodeo, I don't think songs like Lost Together, Hasn't Hit Me Yet or Joker's Wild would be quite the same without Greg singing the leads, although there's quite a few Greg tunes that I could do without.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Because that's obviously the way they agree to do it. What does it matter? The audience gets some variety, singers get to pick their preferences, band dynamics change a bit. After all, it's their band, not ours. They can do what they want.

(Apocryphal or not, Ringo wasn't the best drummer in the Beatles either.)

On a much smaller scale, I'm not the best singer in my band either, but there are a few that I like to sing, and the others get to rest their voices when I do. We don't whore ourselves out to the tastes of the public *ALL* the time, just most of the time...LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I dunno... I really like Keelor's voice.

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I dunno... I really like Keelor's voice.
> 
> AJC


Me too. I think that the blend between rough and smooth work.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think Keeler's voice is great for the stuff he sings. I love his voice on the more edgy stuff. And I love the effect of his rasp offset with Cuddy's clean voice. "When The Angels are Singing" is one of my favourite examples of this.

I LOVE hearing Keeler rock out when he sings with the Sadies too. The guy has just got a great Rock n' Roll voice in my opinion.

If you don't like Keef in the Stones, you definitely won't get where I am coming from with my love of Keeler lol. I love Keef's vocals and backups. His vocals on Happy define good dirty Rock n' Roll to me.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

yea...i don't think the songs would be the same if keeler didn't sing them...i like cuddy too, but...a lot of their hits are sung by keeler so he can't be that bad...(and just to clarify, cuddy has a lot of hits too)


----------



## mountainman (Dec 15, 2009)

I think that Keelor is great. I find Cuddy to be the filler between Keelor songs live. Just kidding. But they are both great. Every Gilmour needs a Waters.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I wanna know why they look so miserable when they perform.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Only when Keelor is singing! :smile:



Starbuck said:


> I wanna know why they look so miserable when they perform.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ha! Bashfully I will admit that one of my very fav bands is the Goo Goo Dolls and why in the name of Gord they EVER let Robbie Takic sing I don't know! just aweful!! BUT I suppose that's why they are still together. Everyone gets their creative yayas out.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I heard Keelor doing a solo....acapella-style at a concert in North Bay...
Sounded pretty good to me.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The way Greg sings works for his songs. He tends to have more of a darker vibe to his songs, and his voice just works them. 

I couldn't imagine Jim singing Diamond Mine.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

I think they are both pretty great. But given my choice I would take Keeler. A little rougher which I like.

Take a listen to "My Dark Angel" I think their best song ever - a Keeler song.

N


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm OK with Keelor singing those songs in Blue Rodeo. I'm in agreement with the analogy to Keith Richards' vocals in the Stones.

What disappointed me was that awful performance at this year's Grey Cup halftime. The rest of the band looked bored and not happy to be there. Basil couldn't have looked worse. One media account said they looked like they escaped from the retirement home...true!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Gunny said:


> I'm OK with Keelor singing those songs in Blue Rodeo. I'm in agreement with the analogy to Keith Richards' vocals in the Stones.
> 
> What disappointed me was that awful performance at this year's Grey Cup halftime. The rest of the band looked bored and not happy to be there. Basil couldn't have looked worse. One media account said they looked like they escaped from the retirement home...true!



I said it in another thread, they played my companies corporate event a couple years ago and they looked like they HATED every minute of it. I like Blue Rodeo, but that really put me off.


----------

